

Win8 upgrades failing - payment processor to blame? - mgkimsal
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_8-windows_install/initializing-checkout-failed-during-windows-8/ea653eed-e6a0-43cf-8066-d0304c1fe5e2

======
mgkimsal
I just went to upgrade to Windows 8 and was met with "initializing checkout
failed".

<http://gyazo.com/71da564b10515155cd2b1136d0ab6464>

The thread above indicates that people can't call in either - MS and/or their
payment processors seemed to be overwhelmed by volume. No doubt this may be
spun as a "good thing", but 'selling out' would be a better headline than "no
one could buy".

I'm flummoxed as to why one of the mega companies on the planet, with billions
in revenue, and more than a year to prepare for a company-changing product
rollout, can't accept payments for something on this scale.

